# Java-Befehle/Operatoren für  copy&paste



## RememberdiAlamo (18. Mrz 2017)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich arbeite grad an einem Programm welches Vor- und Nachnamen entsprechend ihrem Vornamen und Nachnamen in einer Liste sortiert, also zB Konstantin Popel => Vorname: Konstantin, Nachname: Popel

Dafür brauche ich diesen vertikalen Balken, diesen Trennstrich halt. Aber ich finde keine Tastenkürzel dafür. Wie und an welcher Stelle  kann man den nochmal generieren?es war lange her als ich das letzte mal spezielle Methoden generiert habe. 
Es soll in etwa so aussehen:

String[] attributes=Text.split ("\\|") ; 
 if (attributes.length !=2) throw new RuntimeExcepetion () ;
else return New Person (attributes[0], attributes[1] ) ; 

Es folgen dann einfache get set Anweisungen ^^ 
Diesen Vertkalstrich habe ich jetzt per Handy geschrieben, aber am PC? 
Muss ich anstelle dieses Balkens einfach diese spezielle Methode (wie auch immer die heißt) oder gibt es eine Library von wo man einfach kopieren kann?


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mrz 2017)

Du willst einfach nur wissen, wie man | schreibt?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senkrechter_Strich


----------



## RememberdiAlamo (19. Mrz 2017)

ahja, ich werde langsam senil, dabei bin ich nichtmals 30 höhöhö  

Ich habe jetzt allerdings ein anderes Problem, dazu eröffne ich am besten ein neues Thema.


----------

